# Block - Unblock



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi guys, who knows what does "block" mean in messages about a member? Thanks. Bob


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

it means block them from contacting you up if you have blocked them you can unblock


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks mc. kee. I don't know if I blocked them, maybe involuntarily.....???


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> thanks mc. kee. I don't know if I blocked them, maybe involuntarily.....???


you did not block them.. it is offering to block them if you click it. at least i think so.. I see that red "block" too but i am not blocking anyone.. 
so i wouldn't worry about it unless you want to stop someone from harassing you for your beautiful art pieces


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Its just to block an individual from that particular PM. You can include up to 5 people in a PM and exclude them by clicking "block" under their name. This should not perminately block them from fruture PM by going this route.

LGD


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

oh , makes sense. i didnt know that.


----------

